# Videomodus



## Gast (18. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne für mein Programm/Spiel eine Auflösung benutzen, wie sie vom SuperNintendo benutzt wird. 
Konkret: (512, 448) oder alternativ (256, 224). 
Das Programm ist im Vollbildmodus und soll es auch bleiben.
Anscheinend unterstützt meine Grafikkarte diese Auflösungsmodi nicht. Zumindest funktionert es nicht und wird ignoriert. Das Programm startet im 1024x768er Modus. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte zu zwingen die gewünschte Auflösung zu benutzen oder muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen?

Danke im Voraus )


----------



## EgonOlsen (19. Aug 2006)

512*448 ist keine "normale" Auflösung. Ich würde 640*480 nehmen und einen kleinen Rand lassen.


----------



## Grizzly (20. Aug 2006)

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre - statt einen Rand zu lassen - auf ein Offscreen Image zu zeichnen und dies dann auf die volle Bildschirmgröße zu zeichnen. Sieht aber wahrscheinlich nur mit Antialiasing gut aus - und zum Spielen ist das wahrscheinlich zu langsam. Weiter würde das nur gehen, wenn das Seiten Verhältnis übereinstimmt. Ansonsten dürfte das Bild etwas verzogen aussehen.


----------

